# Soil test results - anything I should do yet this fall?



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

I received my test results back. Curious what everyone thinks I should do. Micronutrient application? Sulfur application I can get AMS and Elemental sulfur?

I welcome everyone's thoughts.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

AMS is all you need.


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Whats your favorite micro nutrient fert?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FEature via foliar


----------

